# User Friendly Web Site



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I need a web site. I have looked on the forums and read tons of posts about a bunch of different hosting sites. i am so confused, I am not sure where to go. I want a site that I can have 6-7 pages and advertise my work, sell items, and give out general information. If i can afford it, I would love to have e-commerce or I use square for events, is there a way to hook that to your site? However, I don't know much about sites and can't understand half of what I read. What is the easiest drop and drag, user friendly web site builder out there that I can use and not spend a fortune every year?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> I need a web site. I have looked on the forums and read tons of posts about a bunch of different hosting sites. i am so confused, I am not sure where to go. I want a site that I can have 6-7 pages and advertise my work, sell items, and give out general information. If i can afford it, I would love to have e-commerce or I use square for events, is there a way to hook that to your site? However, I don't know much about sites and can't understand half of what I read. What is the easiest drop and drag, user friendly web site builder out there that I can use and not spend a fortune every year?


So I need a hosting site, not sure which is the best, and then I need another separate ecommerce company?


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

This is a post I made a few days ago on another thread. Hope it helps. I was the same way. I would research how to make a site and just end up more confused than when I started. The post below is what I'm working with now and so far its really easy and can do all the things you said you wanted to do. 

I've been working on a site for the past week or two. I've looked into how to do it for years but never got anywhere. Finally I just jumped in. I signed up with bluehost. Its only $5 a month. Installed wordpress and woocommerce and I've just been following these videos. I think its enough to get started and learn the basics then from there make it how you really want it. Once you get started its really not that bad. These always seem way harder than they really are.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SU5BdUDP4c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcjlaXclC8Q


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

2020 PrintWorks said:


> This is a post I made a few days ago on another thread. Hope it helps. I was the same way. I would research how to make a site and just end up more confused than when I started. The post below is what I'm working with now and so far its really easy and can do all the things you said you wanted to do.
> 
> I've been working on a site for the past week or two. I've looked into how to do it for years but never got anywhere. Finally I just jumped in. I signed up with bluehost. Its only $5 a month. Installed wordpress and woocommerce and I've just been following these videos. I think its enough to get started and learn the basics then from there make it how you really want it. Once you get started its really not that bad. These always seem way harder than they really are.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I will watch these and I had seen your post but didn't get a chance to watch the videos yet. I will tomorrow! I don't know even know what wordpress and woocommerce are! LOL That's how far out of this I am! Thanks again!


----------



## Novelli (Oct 21, 2015)

I would create a seperate website, to practise. It can be daunting at first.

try https://byet.host/ they will host free for you while you practise. and have a one click wordpress install


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

daunting is for sure the word. I know why these web people charge and arm and a leg. It is a lot of work. I spent hours and hours just gathering the data, resizing photos and writing product information. And then trying to figure out how to organize isn't the easiest either. good luck.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Buy hosting, install WordPress with woo-commerce and than you can find any nice FREE theme, email me if you need help


----------



## evanalmighty (Nov 9, 2015)

I posted an explanation of domains, web hosting, and few good Wordpress plugins to get started with an online shop in another thread. Seems like it would be helpful for you too!


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Wix.com is easy to use


----------

